# Window size & position



## LarryMcJ (Jan 18, 2007)

While I love my new Mac (after Windows since version 2.0) I can't believe there isn't a way to have windows retain their size and position after I change them? Are there any tips for retaining window size & position? Thanks!

LarryMcJ


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

it depends, is it an app or the finder? if its the finder, size the window how you like, then close it, and it'll remember so that the next time it opens, it'll be the same. but this only works if you don't have it set yo open in the same window. in most apps, if they were written right, there will be a preference that you check to tell it to remember window position and size.


----------



## LarryMcJ (Jan 18, 2007)

No, the Finder is fine. Mac System Preferences window is not sticky, though, and neither are a couple of 5-star rated shareware apps. It's not a big deal...I just thought there might be some setting I was missing. Thanks!

LarryMcJ


----------

